# How Long Do You Cook Cannabutter For?



## Kushman1995 (Aug 19, 2009)

How long do you cook cannabutter for. And how long can you store the butter.


----------



## mazpot (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, to be honest it is quite simple! However, you want to do it right as you're using material that is not necessarily ideal to waste. If done properly using this recipe you can maximize the quality and quantity of the CannaButter you make.So to start we will begin by listing some of the things you are going to need...

***Proper Clothing Is a MUST. When you have fats and water together they tend to be very volatile and burning your arms is not a part of this recipe. So please use HOT GLOVES and long sleeves as you may or may not accidentally burn yourself.***

*Materials you will need:*
- A strong grinder to grind the Cannabis material.
- A stove to heat the CannaButter.
- A medium sized heavy duty sauce pan/pot with lid. It's important to have the pot the same size as the element that it is on to ensure even heat distribution.
- A measuring cup.
- A whisk or a large fork to mix the material with the water/butter solution in the pot.
- Cheese cloth to strain the material before cooling.
- A bowl large enough to hold and cool the CannaButter material.
- A space in your refrigerator to cool and separate the water from butter.
- A heavy duty plastic wrap to handle and compress the CannaButter into a smaller, easier to handle shape.
- A freezable container to store the material
- A space in your freezer to store the finished product.

Please Make sure you have all these things before you begin and have them set aside as you will need them immediately during and at the end of the CannaButter making process.

*Note:*
To make a strong CannaButter you will need to adjust the amount of Cannabis you use in accordance with the strength of butter you would like. It is not recommended to make weak CannaButter or reduce the Cannabis:Butter ratio as you may feel "ripped off" after you've tried the butter.
This recipe will make about 350g of medium-grade strength CannaButter.
Remember you will have a small loss when handling the material.

So with that being said,

*Ingredients you will need:*
- 1lbs of unsalted butter.
- 2cups of water.
- 1 ounce of premium,middle or low grade Cannabis. Obviously the better product you use the better the butter will be.

That's it!
Okay, Now go get your shit together and let's cook!

*To Prepare:*
We'll begin by grinding the Cannabis material very very fine. Way beyond the extent that you would grind it if you were smoking it. Make your Cannabis a fine powder. Using an electric coffee grinder dedicated to the purpose of grinding Cannabis or cleaning one VERY, VERY well. It's suggest buying a rinky dink coffee grinder if you do not have one as cutting the Cannabis with scissors or grinding it with a space case grinder will not make the Cannabis fine enough.
You basically want a bowl of very, very fine Cannabis material.

*Cooking:*
Bring 2cups of water to a covered boil. Once the water is boiling, add your butter and melt it in the water. Once the butter is melted, reduce the heat to a very low setting so that when covered the CannaButter will simmer but not boil. We will now add the ground Cannabis material to the water and butter solution...Once you add the Cannabis powder you will whisk and mix it into the pot thoroughly, so that there are no clumps and nothing stuck to the bottom. Now that you've made sure there are no clumps in the solution, place the lid on the pot and leave the heat on a minimum temperature.
The CannaButter is now ready to simmer and cook for *22-24 hours*. This amount of time is important. It is required to extract the THC from the finely ground Cannabis. However, you do not want to cook the CannaButter any longer than 24 hours. *NO MORE THAN 24 HOURS.* After 24 hours the THC will degrade and the butter will go bitter.
During this 24 hour cooking period you will need to check on the CannaButter every few hours to ensure that the boil is not to strong and to ensure that the butter has not reduced to much. If you find the solution reducing faster than expected it does not hurt to add a few table spoons of water over the 24 hour period.

*Extraction:*
Once you have simmered the CannaButter for long enough, turn the heat off.
Let the solution sit for 2-4 minutes and remove it from the heat.
*
USE APPROPRIATE CLOTHING AS THIS IS WHERE YOU CAN BURN YOURSELF*...in other words.. don't do this next step in your boxers.

You are now ready to extract the used Cannabis material from the CannaButter solution..
Place the cheese cloth over an open bowl and ensure that when the liquid is poured through the cheese cloth will not go with it. The idea here is to strain the solution using the cheese cloth so that you will not have bits of cannabis in the solution. Most of the THC is extracted by now. Once the solution has been strained through the cheese cloth and the material collected, you will have a solution in a bowl and cheese cloth full of soggy Cannabis material.
Squeeze and extract as much of the solution from the cheese cloth and material as possible. The butter solution is what you want, not the bi-product
which is the soggy Cannabis.
Remove as much of the solution as possible into the bowl.


*Cooling:*
Place the bowl with the CannaButter solution into your reserved space in your refrigerator and let it cool for a few hours, even overnight. This process will separate the fats from the water. The fat being our CannaButter. During this process you will be able to see the progress of the butter as it cools, much like watching Jell-o go firm. However, you want to let it sit long enough to ensure the complete separation of the fats from the water.

*Removing Your Butter and Storing:*
Removing the butter from the bowl may seem a bit tricky...but will be considerably less messy if you use the Heavy duty plastic wrap to handle the now solid butter. Simply remove enough plastic and use it like a doggy bag to remove the top slab of CannaButter from the bowl. Pat dry the CannaButter to remove any excess water. Now use the plastic wrap to compress the CannaButter into a smaller more manageable size. Store in a freezable,airtight container or mason jar.
*Note:*
Depending on the amount of CannaButter you make, it may be better to use a slotted spoon or spatula instead of your hands.
*
KEEP FROZEN AT ALL TIMES.*
If kept frozen the butter will not go bad or lose any potency before you get around to using it.
The butter will melt quickly once it warms up.. so handle it quickly and keep it in the freezer as much as possible.
And that's it! Now go lick clean some utensils and enjoy your CannaButter.

CannaButter can be used in a range of things and can even be used to bake goods like muffins,cookie and brownies. Some simply enjoy CannaButter on toast. Whatever you decide to use it in or on, remember that you do not want to re-cook it but baking it into something for a short period of time (about the length of time it takes to bake cookies or muffins) will not harm your CannaButter at all.


----------



## grobofotwanky (Aug 19, 2009)

I bring water and butter to a boil, add ganja, then cook on low for around 40 min. You're going for emerald green right before it gets dark. I always use mine fresh, but I hear you can freeze it. Dunno for how long though. Mmmmm......just typing that is making me want some sugar cookies.


----------



## Dirtyboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Let it simmer for 24hrs?????????????????????


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 19, 2009)

i boil water and butter(no measuring).. put my weed in.. i use trim and i dont break it up... i normally fill the pot and keep addin it as it softens up cuz when its dry u cant get as much in but as it sogs up u can keep adding more... turn the heat down and simmer for 40mins-2hrs, what ever works for u... then strain the mixture gettin the weed out... make sure to use a big enuff container to catch the mixture... discard the weed and let the mixture cool down alowing the butter and wate to seperate... the longer u let it cool b4 puttin it in the fridge the better other wise ull find lil balls of the butter floatin around in the water instead of harden at the top with the rest of the chunck... leave over nite in fridge then break the chunks out in the morn and rinse with cold water.... i melt it and restrain jus incase but thats optional.. i have stored it in the freezer for 2 mnths and it kinda smelt like feet when i opened it.. it was still good but ur prob better off baking the food and freezing that.. cakes and brownies can stay in the freezer a long time as long as its sealed so u dont get freezer burn... gl!!!


----------



## Cola.collector (Jan 15, 2011)

I do it the same way as sogbunn, but I dont do the second melt and strain......too lazy. 24 hours???? Hell no. 2 hours and I have super duper cannabutter. Oh....and I make it super strong. Last time, I used 1 pound of butter, with 4 ounces of sticky trim, well dried and hand crushed right before putting in the pot of simmering liquid.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 19, 2011)

Dirtyboy said:


> Let it simmer for 24hrs?????????????????????


i agree thats way to long imo ive tried 24,12,8 hrs but the best is defo the 2hrs high and 2hrs low in a crockpot/slow cooker method that i read on riu.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 20, 2011)

_ do the crock pot 2 hrs on high and 3-4 hrs on low stiring every 30 mins._
_Cheese cloth strain and refridg. for 12hrs. _
_rinse the crap off the bottom and_
_weigh out 115 - 120 grams each._
_Freeze till needed_


----------



## jellero (Jan 21, 2012)

i just made my first batch using about 3 oz. of leaf and some vaped in a pound of butter. what is the water for? i'm guessing to keep it from burning? using a crock pot should eliminate that problem. i started on the stove to get things boiling, then into the crock pot for 3 hours held at 150 degrees. i used a stem thermometer to check it. put a knee high nylon over a plastic container to strain it, then squeezed out all i could. making cookies tomorrow so i will know more then. i hope this works because i have a lot of leaf that is pretty well covered with trichomes but i don't want to vape it. thanks for all the info. j


----------



## ccinpdx (Jan 27, 2012)

*

1 lb of butter (not margarine)
1/2 oz bud (or 1 oz of shake or 2 oz of leaf)
Grind plant material to a flour consistency. Heat in oven at 325 degrees for 4 minutes (do not overcook!!! - 5 min max!!)
Melt butter in double boiler then add your "flour". Heat together over very low heat for 10 - 12 hours. I make mine overnight. I don't ever have to add water - maybe because I have a new double boiler - cost $30 - small price to pay for premium butter every time - no muss - no fuss.

To strain, I use my French Press coffee maker. You can use a very fine mesh strainer or cheese cloth over regular strainer. I don't like using the cheese cloth as you lose a lot of the butter - it just sucks it right up. Then I pour 1/4 cup servings into muffin tins so that it is pre-measured for recipes. 
I make chocolate chip cookies following recipe on the bag of chocolate chips (I use the mini choco chips and walnut baking pieces) - better for consistent product) One level tablespoon of cookie dough per cookie. 1/2 cookie is a very nice high.
Always using same proportions gives me consistent results - no guesswork

You can freeze the butter - I store 2 of the 1/4 servings in a baggie, then put them all into a freezer bag for proper storage. You can also freeze cookies (I recommend this) I wrap each cookie in plastic wrap, then store in freezer bag. They last for at least 6 - 9 months this way.​
​
*


----------



## headintheclouds (Apr 10, 2012)

What temperature should you simmer the cannabutter for a double boiler method?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 10, 2012)

headintheclouds said:


> What temperature should you simmer the cannabutter for a double boiler method?


I'd just go with the same time you would use with the crock pot.


----------



## youngdog (Apr 12, 2012)

I always make my butter fresh. I usually need 1/2 cup of butter which is one stick so I use 1 and 1/3 sticks of butter and I use 1 and half cups of water and 1 ounce high quality trim. start by grinding your trim very fine. then bring your water to a boil and add your butter once the butter is melted reduce heat to slightly higher than simmer and add your herb. cover and stir every 30 minutes for 3 hours. remove from heat then strain thru your cheese cloth. then let cool for an hour outside refrigerator then add to your fridge and let cool for another 3 or 4 hours till the butter is solidified on top of the water. remove water and your left with butter. I like to make fruity pebbles treats by getting the 13oz box and the 11oz bag of marshmallows heat butter add marshmallows once fully melted add to cereal and stir then press into a 13 x 9 pan. they are very good. If you don't like being paralyzed i would cut this pan into 16 smaller sized treats. Ive done the 12 normal sized and I wont be attempting that again. also I know that the recipe only asked for 1/4 cup of butter but i like to view myself as an over achiever.


----------



## indicapimp (Apr 17, 2012)

the water and oil cant mix so you can add more weed with more water so your butter is really good you can put half cannabutter and half butter it will have less taest and same high so what is the water 4 it is 2 increase the size of the batch with out having to add more butter if you use a blender to cool when cold undo the bottom of the blender and all the water will fall out its easy and loads of fun


----------



## bomhower420 (Sep 29, 2012)

indicapimp said:


> the water and oil cant mix so you can add more weed with more water so your butter is really good you can put half cannabutter and half butter it will have less taest and same high so what is the water 4 it is 2 increase the size of the batch with out having to add more butter if you use a blender to cool when cold undo the bottom of the blender and all the water will fall out its easy and loads of fun



I am sorry but people are trying to taste the dankness of there bud not trying to sugarcoat it


----------



## scroglodyte (Sep 29, 2012)

Kushman1995 said:


> How long do you cook cannabutter for. And how long can you store the butter.


i go 12 hours on low, in a crock pot. it freezes for months


----------



## orellej (Oct 20, 2013)

i just got a batch going. i'm thinking 2 hours. i tried over night but it was too long, stuff was not very potent. i will use any leaves that show any trichomes and grind this to a powder and add to crockpot with coconut oil and some water. the water gives the impurities a place to go, i don't want to eat that crap. they sell nylons at the dollar store and i put on over a 2 qt. plastic container, pour it through and squeeze out the oil but do lose a lot. i need a better way to get the oil out of the residue. the last couple of times it hasn't been very strong. one time it was so strong i made some cookies and a little chunk about a gram of cookie, would send me to la la land but i make it for pain. i gave a little hunk of a cookie to a friend and told him, "this is two doses, don't eat it all at once... he said "yeah, i know man. i've had it before." came back in a few days and he had stacked all his firewood perfectly straight, square and made it into a maze. he said he'd taken it all... it was almost like acid for a couple of hours, then nighty night.all my plants froze this year out in the greenhouse so i have lots to work with. i just grab the buds that are just starting to flower and crunch them up by hand, then grind. it it either really good or nothing for me. j


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 20, 2013)

I did it last night according to dirtsurfr's method. 6oz trim/popcorn, a 16oz jar of coconut oil, half stick of butter and some water. Pre-filter with a french coffee press, then filter. A tablespoon kicked my ass.


----------



## smokajoe (Oct 21, 2013)

mazpot said:


> Well, to be honest it is quite simple! However, you want to do it right as you're using material that is not necessarily ideal to waste. If done properly using this recipe you can maximize the quality and quantity of the CannaButter you make.So to start we will begin by listing some of the things you are going to need...
> 
> ***Proper Clothing Is a MUST. When you have fats and water together they tend to be very volatile and burning your arms is not a part of this recipe. So please use HOT GLOVES and long sleeves as you may or may not accidentally burn yourself.***
> 
> ...


Does anyone have advise, on different methods-like does crock pot method produce a less potent butter?


----------



## yktind (Oct 21, 2013)

Crock Pot on low just a couple of hours. It will look done. Plant material will sink


----------



## smokajoe (Oct 22, 2013)

yktind said:


> Crock Pot on low just a couple of hours. It will look done. Plant material will sink


so 24 hours is overkill? Does longer time like vaporize the material out?


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 22, 2013)

I prefer an efficient extraction that leaves the high of my landrace sativas intact...

I use fresh frozen material and make qwiso. Thin film natural evap..slowly add hot coconut oil or if you prefer butter until all the oil is in suspension.....done...no cooking or destroying your cannabinoids for 12 hours or whatever lol

Oh and to decarb ..since its impossible to tell if plant material is decarbed through traditional oven methods...you should decarb the oil over a double boiler, you can tell by co2 bubbles forming and you can know for sure when its done and to not go too far (also let it be known I only read this page  )


----------



## yktind (Oct 22, 2013)

THC has a boiling/ evaporation temperature of 315 degrees. 

When I make butter it takes maybe 3 hours if that. I don't understand why it is necessary to cook for so long. 

THC is fat and Alcohol soluble. Once its mixed into the butter It is already attaching itself to the fat molecules to create a complete bond. 


When I make butter it goes as follows (paraphrase):

- Heat water (how much water??? Enough to fill your cup without overflowing) and 1 pound butter in crock pot on low setting
- Leave a flexible cup to the side (big gulb or whatever)
- Mix in herb once butter is melted. 
- Cook until the plant materail sinks to the bottom and looks done

- Let cool for a few minutes so you don't melt your cup.
- Put cheese cloth (or whatever you want to use for a screen) over the cup and strain material.
- I like to squeeze out the plant material

- Put cup in fridge and wait overnight
- In the morning you will have a nice hockey puck of cannabutter 


I do it differently now though. Since getting my bubble bags I just make hash and then measure out how much I want each serving to dose. Then if the recipe calls for butter I just put the butter in the microwave and drop some hash in it. Mix it up and pour right into your recipe. The taste and smell is more like your flowering colas and you don't get that green plant taste. Also this is much stronger. The other day I made some Hash and Cheese (like mac and cheese) and was out after one bowl.


----------



## smokajoe (Oct 22, 2013)

yktind said:


> THC has a boiling/ evaporation temperature of 315 degrees.
> 
> When I make butter it takes maybe 3 hours if that. I don't understand why it is necessary to cook for so long.
> 
> ...


I am assuming after vape is best cooked into the butter (crock pot), like making bubble from after vape lol how would that turn out?


----------



## yktind (Oct 23, 2013)

smokajoe said:


> I am assuming after vape is best cooked into the butter (crock pot), like making bubble from after vape lol how would that turn out?


^I'm not sure I understand. But I'll take a swing. 

In theory after vape there should be nothing left. Since you are vaping all of the THC off the flower (but we don't live in a perfect world so we will assume there are remnants left). You could make butter with left over vape material but if your going for quality and taste that is not the way to go. 

I did a bubble run after doing a run of BHO and it didn't turn out that great. really not even good for cooking. Really hard hash that tasted like shit.


----------



## smokajoe (Oct 24, 2013)

So i took 14 grams of little nugs, gram or 2 of big nugs, and finally 2 grams of after vape, put in crockpot with 3/4 cup oil! We will see


----------



## Ringsixty (Oct 24, 2013)

How long do I cook my butter...3 hours on low simmer.
How long does it last in the freezer... Longest kept was about a year.


----------



## smokajoe (Oct 25, 2013)

So my oil has a very pronounced body stone, hardly any head high-tho its odd that is where I first felt the high, its progressed to a heavier stone. Definitely will use more next time, or a mix that requires more oil-like double that of the brownie mix!


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 25, 2013)

Hmmmmm very interesting....... see post #22


----------



## yktind (Oct 25, 2013)

smokajoe said:


> So my oil has a very pronounced body stone, hardly any head high-tho its odd that is where I first felt the high, its progressed to a heavier stone. Definitely will use more next time, or a mix that requires more oil-like double that of the brownie mix!


Or make some hash and drop in whatever you want 

I did .2 or .3 / serving with my hash and cheese couldn't get through a whole bowl. 1. It was really rich and after awhile all you taste is herb, lol. 2. I wasn't sure how high I would get but I'm glad I stopped. 

So if Brownies make 10 servings you'll need 2 grams of hash for .2/ serving. Which I think would really floor you.


----------



## AlGore (Oct 26, 2013)

yktind said:


> You could make butter with left over vape material but if your going for quality and taste that is not the way to go.


I use 380 once run volcano poop to cook alot and it'll fuck your head up if you do it right... Also no butter/oil should ever taste of much other than hash after washing it good, assuming you don't grind your shit to a powder first.

Also... I hate QWISO just cuz QK is a dick and thinks its the solution to everything.


----------



## yktind (Oct 28, 2013)

AlGore said:


> I use 380 once run volcano poop to cook alot and it'll fuck your head up if you do it right... Also no butter/oil should ever taste of much other than hash after washing it good, assuming you don't grind your shit to a powder first.
> 
> Also... I hate QWISO just cuz QK is a dick and thinks its the solution to everything.


Bubble hash wins hands down to QWISO


----------



## smokajoe (Oct 28, 2013)

yktind said:


> Or make some hash and drop in whatever you want
> 
> I did .2 or .3 / serving with my hash and cheese couldn't get through a whole bowl. 1. It was really rich and after awhile all you taste is herb, lol. 2. I wasn't sure how high I would get but I'm glad I stopped.
> 
> So if Brownies make 10 servings you'll need 2 grams of hash for .2/ serving. Which I think would really floor you.


for sure, would any type work? Like bubble/bho/qwiso? Like one is better for cooking (I see qwiso alot)? I need to try now!


----------



## yktind (Oct 29, 2013)

smokajoe said:


> for sure, would any type work? Like bubble/bho/qwiso? Like one is better for cooking (I see qwiso alot)? I need to try now!


I'm less of a fan of QWISO usually tastes like resin. I could be doing it wrong but also not a fan of any solvents now. A dab will still come by now and again though, lol. Damn that shit rocks you. Anyway yeah any kind will do. It just needs to be dissolved(mixed) into a fat or oil.


----------



## tokingtiger (Feb 3, 2014)

I have seen 2 oz's of good bud cuttings, go into a crock-pot with 1 lb of real unsalted butter. 20+ hours gives me the best results. Cooking for less time gave me WEAK butter. It is that simple, it is that true.


----------



## Kyle vantassell (Oct 21, 2017)

Far easier way to make . Take big sauce oan fill with few cups of water . Then take a mason jar with your lb of butter and melt it. Take your buds and chop up a little bit then wrap in cheese cloth. have a 2nd pan with a rolling boil to keep adding water as the big pan water evaps i cook for about 3 hours tops and get awesome butter without the need to seperate anything and it also doesnt make house smell either


----------



## Kyle vantassell (Oct 21, 2017)

Kushman1995 said:


> How long do you cook cannabutter for. And how long can you store the butter.


And no need to grind to a pulp either the thc is on outside of bud but do chop up somewhat


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 21, 2017)

Kyle vantassell said:


> Far easier way to make . Take big sauce oan fill with few cups of water . Then take a mason jar with your lb of butter and melt it. Take your buds and chop up a little bit then wrap in cheese cloth. have a 2nd pan with a rolling boil to keep adding water as the big pan water evaps i cook for about 3 hours tops and get awesome butter without the need to seperate anything and it also doesnt make house smell either


Old thread. You like liver and onion s?


----------



## Kyle vantassell (Oct 21, 2017)

Ive never cooked it longer then 3 hours and my butter and method are proven . No need for 24 hrs thats crazy some people have other things to do then that


----------



## Kyle vantassell (Oct 21, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Old thread. You like liver and onion s?


Maybe an old thread but people still pop on and read like i did


----------



## Kyle vantassell (Oct 21, 2017)

smokajoe said:


> so 24 hours is overkill? Does longer time like vaporize the material out?


Maybe not over kill im sure it works too just i dont see the benifit of doing 3 hours tops for me


----------



## Kyle vantassell (Oct 21, 2017)

Kushman1995 said:


> How long do you cook cannabutter for. And how long can you store the butter.


Not sure the storing part this year is my first year ive had enough to store but ive read 6 months to yr or so


----------



## Kyle vantassell (Oct 21, 2017)

This yr i got 7 lbs of butter so hopefully a year


----------



## Kyle vantassell (Oct 21, 2017)

Kushman1995 said:


> How long do you cook cannabutter for. And how long can you store the butter.


Im naking another 1.5 lbs now actually


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 21, 2017)

Kyle vantassell said:


> Im naking another 1.5 lbs now actually


Those members are long gone.


----------



## Kyle vantassell (Oct 21, 2017)

Its more for anyone who googles and comes to this page. If nobody besides you reads im ok with that i got plenty of girl scout cookie butter


----------



## Budget Buds (Oct 21, 2017)

I use 1/4 oz of high grade buds minced up per 1 stick of butter usually only doing 1 lb at a time, at a 60 to 40 ratio of water to butter. I cook it at a low heat . I allow the butter cannabis and water to boil and then reduce heat and simmer, I do so for around an hour as anymore for me did nothing but make it greener. take off heat and place in fridge to cool. Butter will solidify on top... Scrape out butter and store in freezer in measured units till ready for use. Avoid temps above 356 degrees F as it will degrade thc and reduce potency ..... Cool to see old threads pop up, the search button works  BB


EDIT: Chlorophyll absorption does not contribute to taste, I use that ratio because It was what I was taught and it works, I dont know how much cannabnoids could be dissolved into the butter. I also would rather not use any fibers that could alter tastes....


----------



## Kyle vantassell (Oct 21, 2017)

Budget Buds said:


> I use 1/4 oz of high grade buds minced up per 1 stick of butter usually only doing 1 lb at a time, at a 60 to 40 ratio of water to butter. I cook it at a low heat . I allow the butter cannabis and water to boil and then reduce heat and simmer, I do so for around an hour as anymore for me did nothing but make it greener. take off heat and place in fridge to cool. Butter will solidify on top... Scrape out butter and store in freezer in measured units till ready for use. Avoid temps above 356 degrees F as it will degrade thc and reduce potency ..... Cool to see old threads pop up, the search button works  BB


Why wouldnt you want it green??? Isnt it suppose to be .ive only heard of using oz or more but to each their own i guess


----------



## Kyle vantassell (Oct 21, 2017)

Kyle vantassell said:


> Why wouldnt you want it green??? Isnt it suppose to be .ive only heard of using oz or more but to each their own i guess


And if you wrap bud in cheese cloth and put butter and weed in cloth no need to seperate at all and 0 plant gets in butter and no water separating


----------



## Kyle vantassell (Oct 21, 2017)

Kyle vantassell said:


> And if you wrap bud in cheese cloth and put butter and weed in cloth no need to seperate at all and 0 plant gets in butter and no water separating


Sorry butter and cheese cloth wrapped buds in mason jar seperating is all done from start


----------



## too larry (Oct 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I did it last night according to dirtsurfr's method. 6oz trim/popcorn, a 16oz jar of coconut oil, half stick of butter and some water. Pre-filter with a french coffee press, then filter. A tablespoon kicked my ass.


I must be a light weight. I use 4 ounces of trim, popcorn and old bud in 16 ounces of coconut oil. We use 2 Tbs per brownie mix. If I licked the spoon, I would have to go lay down.


----------



## too larry (Oct 21, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Old thread. You like liver and onion s?


Damn it. These old threads need to come with a warning label.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 22, 2017)

too larry said:


> Damn it. These old threads need to come with a warning label.


They get me every once in a while.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 31, 2018)

It's better to use equal parts oil and water or butter and water. After you cook and strian you let it cool. The butter hardens on top of the water. Add the butter or oil back to equal part clean water and melt again. Let cool and harden. Separate the oil from the water.

This can be done up to three times to clarify the butter. It will keep it's effects but lose the plant taste.

I've kept butter for a year in the freezer.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 1, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> It's better to use equal parts oil and water or butter and water. After you cook and strian you let it cool. The butter hardens on top of the water. Add the butter or oil back to equal part clean water and melt again. Let cool and harden. Separate the oil from the water.
> 
> This can be done up to three times to clarify the butter. It will keep it's effects but lose the plant taste.
> 
> I've kept butter for a year in the freezer.


I just learnt something, thank you


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 1, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> I just learnt something, thank you


No problem.


----------



## Kona Gold Wahine (Apr 16, 2020)

youngdog said:


> I always make my butter fresh. I usually need 1/2 cup of butter which is one stick so I use 1 and 1/3 sticks of butter and I use 1 and half cups of water and 1 ounce high quality trim. start by grinding your trim very fine. then bring your water to a boil and add your butter once the butter is melted reduce heat to slightly higher than simmer and add your herb. cover and stir every 30 minutes for 3 hours. remove from heat then strain thru your cheese cloth. then let cool for an hour outside refrigerator then add to your fridge and let cool for another 3 or 4 hours till the butter is solidified on top of the water. remove water and your left with butter. I like to make fruity pebbles treats by getting the 13oz box and the 11oz bag of marshmallows heat butter add marshmallows once fully melted add to cereal and stir then press into a 13 x 9 pan. they are very good. If you don't like being paralyzed i would cut this pan into 16 smaller sized treats. Ive done the 12 normal sized and I wont be attempting that again. also I know that the recipe only asked for 1/4 cup of butter but i like to view myself as an over achiever.


There are so many ways to make cannabutter. I’m pretty much doing it this way by accident at the moment, but cooking for about 20 hrs in crock pot because I didn’t decarb - spaced it out and it’s an oz of top shelf. You don’t decarb and you get really strong butter just cooking 3 hrs? It’s giving me hope. Because I like the smell of decarb, making butter, infused oils....I’m not smelling the strong odor I usually get. I hope that has no bearing on the strength. I have unfortunately smoked and eaten my way through life so my tolerance level is off the chart. I think I’ll be making some Rice Krispie treats. Thanks.


----------



## bradbeaz63 (Jan 2, 2021)

I used dirtsurfr recipe..I made 1 change I cooked on high for 2 hour,low for 2 hours instead of 3/4..its ass kickin.I drop a healthy tablespoon in my coffee. Everyday...So far it's the only recipe that works really well for my arthritis and fibermyalga. I have an 8 and 11 year old and it's awesome to play basketball again. Thanks dude, your a lifesaver .Brad


----------



## Antler2510 (Feb 4, 2021)

Going to make butter for the first time this weekend. Do I need to decarb? I was going to just put in a crackpot on high? If I don’t decarb how long is recommend to cook for?


----------



## Ebenezer Kong (Feb 4, 2021)

I feel like coconut oil has always produced a “cleaner” high than butter. I wonder if it’s plant fat vs. animal fat. I’ve also realized that additional heating to turn the oil from green to black/brown/deep purple on the stove top tends to increase its potency.


----------

